# rod for penn 10/0?



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

i should be getting a 10/0 senator soon and i will be using it for shark fishing off the beach. im just looking for rod recomendations. i want to try and stay away from roller guides and graphite reels seats. my max price would probably be $300 but id like to stay well below this if at all possible. i wont be putting anything less than #80 mono on it. im not sure if that matters. thanks in advance.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

where are you located? check out half hitch tackle. the rods made for the shop are perfect at 60-130lb rating and $100. i use it with my 12/0 and 80lb line.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm just curious, why are you steering clear of roller rods? Also, welcome to LBSF!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks lowprofile. i think ill go with one of those then. im located in milton. nice tiger by the way.

beeritself, id mostly like to stay away from full rollers because of just sand invasion. i know if you keep it oiled well this is less likley to happen i just dont want to spend alot of money on a rod and it get messed up. but $100 bucks i can handle the one roller on the half hitch rods lowprofile mentioned. 

thanks for the input. really appreciate it guys. good luck and tight lines.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

the 100$ half hitch rod LP has is bad ass. If I remember right it has a lifetime guarantee also. and with the 200$ you save you could almost buy a yak to run your baits out! Good Luck UGLY


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't know if I would ever 'oil' a roller guide. Oil on your mono or braid is a bad thing. Keep them rinsed with fresh water after each use and you will never have a problem with roller guides.

Take lowprofiles advice on the rod. That rod is great and you don't need to spend $300 on a rod. Use that extra $200 for bait, beer and a couple of Subway sandwhiches for me, BeerItSelf and lowprofile while we shark fish.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

And for Ugly also- His comment got posted before mine. He likes extra ghost peppers on his sandwhich...


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

i got a yak but ill keep ya'll in mind. me and my buddy have been trying to land some sharks since december now and we havent had much luck with our only two hooks ups getting off. we've been using a 6/0 and 9/0 and i just wanted to add another reel to the mix. dave(sharknut) has also been out there with us once and we had some short runs but none with commitment. ive kept up with alot of ya'lls posts and you guys definately know your shit. next time ya'll are in pensacola or navarre during the weekend id love to come out and watch&learn if thats ok. thanks again. i can't bring beer but i can bring some bait.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> And for Ugly also- His comment got posted before mine. He likes extra ghost peppers on his sandwhich...


 Thanks for looking out for the skinny guy Gary! Lets all get together and fight some big ass sharks soon! I took three days off to get ready for ten straight days of hardcore shark fishing! the teams down south are kicking our asses right now in the Big Hammer Challenge so its time to land some monsters! ghost peppers???? should I be scared? UGLY


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugly 1 said:


> Thanks for looking out for the skinny guy Gary! Lets all get together and fight some big ass sharks soon! I took three days off to get ready for ten straight days of hardcore shark fishing! the teams down south are kicking our asses right now in the Big Hammer Challenge so its time to land some monsters! ghost peppers???? should I be scared? UGLY


Yea, we need to all get together and invite some of the younger guys, (And girls) out to see if we can provide some tips and experience. Me, OzzyVega, BeerItSelf and HaileysDad are fishing the shark tournament at the end of this month and need to get some time in before then.

Oh, and the ghost peppers, or I think they are actually referred to as ghost chili's will damn near melt steel they are so hot. Makes a habinero taste like ice cream!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

as far as "oiling" goes. just rinse it with fresh water and spray with silicone spray or WD-40. let it dry over night then put the line back through it. I rinse mine once or twice with fresh water when on the 2-3 day excursions then give it a little spray before putting it away for the week. they also can be taken apart with a screw driver to get sand out, but usually a foot long piece of 50lb braid can floss it out if any gets in there.

The rod has a 1 yr warrenty. i think the older models had a lifetime. but these are 1 year.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks again all of you. one more question if yall dont mind. what do yall do as far as weighing your bait down? or do you guys just free line it? im not sure if you are familiar with it but ive been using the same system as they do on tx-sharkfishing.com and so far we"ve only had two hooks ups out of all the runs we have had. i know there are a million different ways to do it but im just wondering what works for yall. thanks again.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

what system? the mouse trap? the rock? or just the claw and in freespool. i think the tx-sharkfishing guys use the mouse trap, which is what i use on the 9/0 but i use a rock with a 10lb breakaway leader with my 12/0 and big baits. but i think im going to switch to the mouse trap. better hookup ratio.

also hook hook to bait size ratio has a lot to do with hooking up. dont use a 10/0 on a 10lb chunk of ray and don't use an 18/0 on a 12" mullet. it usually doesn't work out. 

you want hooks exposed and with larger baits, use the trap rig (two hooks)



you can see the bite marks from a previous hit on this one.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

its the mouse trap system. i guess ill just stick with it then. from your experiance are the hook up rates better when you use freespool with the cliker or just looser your drag with the cliker on? sorry for all the questions. we've just havent landed any sharks we knew were on. thanks.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

foreverfishing said:


> its the mouse trap system. i guess ill just stick with it then. from your experiance are the hook up rates better when you use freespool with the cliker or just looser your drag with the cliker on? sorry for all the questions. we've just havent landed any sharks we knew were on. thanks.


loose drag with the clicker on.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ok thanks again.


----------

